# Describe the Cognitive Functions in one word



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

If you could describe each of the eight Cognitive Functions in one word, what would you choose?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't. If it took Jung an entire chapter in _Psychological Types_ to do it and there is still confusion and interpretation what makes you think anyone could reduce them down to one word?


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

I understand that, but my intention was just for this to be a fun thread and to see what people could come up with.


----------



## jendragon (Aug 28, 2012)

Challenge accepted!

Ne--possibility
Ni--truth
Se--experience
Si--database
Te--effective
Ti--consistent
Fe--compatible
Fi--fervent

Now let the mud fly...


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Ne-possibilitties.
Ni- Mistycal.
Ti-truth.
Te-efficiency.
Si- impresions.
Se-present.
Fe-pleaser.
Fi-values.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Si: compare 
Ne: connection Se: now (n. & imperative)
Ni: figure (n. & v.)​ 
Fi: individualize
Te: evidenceTi: framework 
Fe: tribalize​


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Ne-there's-so-much-more-than-one-word-to-be-told-here
Se-there's-more-than-one-word-to-be-added-here
Si-it's-more-than-one-word-to-me
Ni-there's-more-than-one-word-I-sense-about-this
Fi-I-can't-be-reduced-to-just-one-word
Fe-must-you-reduce-me-to-just-one-word?
Ti-I-can't-break-it-down-to-just-one-word
Te-it-can't-be-explained-in-just-one-word


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Ni - Existentialism

Ne - Metaphysics

Ti - Rationalism

Te - Empiricism

Fi - Freedom

Fe - Responsibility

Si - Phenomenology

Se - Ontology

"N" - Abstraction

"S" - Sensation

"T" - Logic

"F" - Ethics


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Forgive the crude inaccuracy, I wanted to use interrogatives  

Fe: who
Fi: whom
Te: when
Ti: what
Se: where
Si: how
Ne: which
Ni: why


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with @LiquidLight. Most of what people call Te is not, I've come to realize (planning, etc. - that's hardly Te at all (probably isn't often - it's probably more tactile like sensation (maybe Ne as well if it can appear sensation-like enough) - after all, practicality is obviously in the realm of sensation anyway) - that can very well indicate a strong sensation preference - someone who really distrusts hunches to carry them through with stuff). Te is more like a kind of intellectual conceptualization that can operate off of schematic ideals of reasoning in order to arrive at conclusions. It might look dogmatic to Ti types - it often looks quite clever as well since it manages to draw correlations between ideas so quickly. Ti looks clever only based on results - the process may be hard for other people to follow if it's results aren't reflecting some kind of profundity/external significance (that's why these types need Fe). If you just read the ideas of Charles Darwin, it's obvious that it's not necessarily hyper-efficiency (I mean, perception would probably make efficiency faster and more efficient than judgment, since perception operates better to spontaneous demands than judgment). Te would merely conceptualize actions - perception would be involved in carrying them out and realizing them (and considering that Te doms, to Jung, would be the kinds of people who naturally already exist from a definitive standpoint of judgment to orient themselves to life (intellectual conclusions, no matter how smart or average), then I'm not sure why they would really be that compulsive about controlling their environment - it doesn't make sense - these are the types, to Jung, who he thought would outwardly lead their lives through perception, so they might be extraordinarily random people who only really care to make sure life conforms to their mental schema of logic - as long as it does, I don't think they would be compulsive about their environment at all - they might be utterly lazy otherwise). What gets mistaken for a kind of compulsive efficiency in them is probably actually just them being really quick-on-their-toes with logic and just them being extraverts in general who try to get away from themselves as much as possible through action.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the concise definitions here: Definition of cognitive functions | Life as a Project

Se - Experiencing
Si - Reviewing
Ne - Interpreting
Ni - Foreseeing
Te - Ordering
Ti - Analyzing
Fe - Connecting
Fi - Valuing

Though I might change it up to be

Se - Experience
Si - Comparison
Ne - Possibility
Ni - Envision
Te - Organization
Ti - Evaluation
Fe - Community
Fi - Ethics


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@JungyesMBTIno and @LiquidLight, one word is definitely not possible, but it is fun to attempt. ^_^ 

Well, guys, here goes. Feel free to correct this if necessary. I came up with multiple words but tried to narrow it down to one. Here is what I came up with: 

*Ne - *Potential.
*Ni - *X-ray (Or perhaps 'insight'. I know there is a word that means "to see through" but I could not think of it.) 
*Se - *Empirical (I kind of like this word for Se)
*Si *- Impression
*Fe - *Harmony 
*Fi - *Melody
(Haha, "harmony" and "melody" being more symbolic, I suppose. I can see Fe symbolizing more a whole-sound like a harmony, and Fi symbolizing an individual melody. I almost just said "beauty" for Fi, simply because "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder," or something like that. But then I couldn't think of anything for Fe that way. ) 
*Te - *Evidence (I know I'm stealing, but I can't think of anything better at the moment). 
*Ti* - Framework (Again, stealing. But I don't understand Thinking all that well.) 

And one word descriptions for the functions when in the Inferior position (Just for fun!) 


*Ne *- Catastrophe
*Ni - *Conspiracy
*Se*- Detached (maybe "oblivious" would be better, lol)
*Si - *Hypochondria

Not sure about the Judging functions.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Ni - Connection
Ne - Explosion
Fi - Compass
Fe - Cohesion
Ti - Consistency
Te - Empiricism
Si - Meaning
Se - Experience


----------



## Clearwater (Dec 18, 2012)

How is this? :laughing:

Ni - standpoints
Ne - ideas
Si - flashbacks
Se - adaptation
Ti - precision
Te - structures
Fe - flexibility
Fi - essence

And when in inferior:

Ni - delusion
Ne - jeopardy
Si - restriction
Se - indulgence
Ti - sharp
Te - recklessness
Fe - hypersensitivity
Fi - fear


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Ne - Creativity

Ni - Insight

Fe - Nourishment

Fi - Codex

Ti - Puncturing

Te - Justifying

Si - Memorable

Se - Audacity


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

SublimeSerendipity said:


> I like the concise definitions here: Definition of cognitive functions | Life as a Project
> 
> Se - Experiencing
> Si - Reviewing
> ...


I found another set on reddit:

Fi: values
Fe: morals
Ti: deduction
Te: efficiency
Ni: symbolism
Ne: possibilities
Si: reoccurrence
Se: physicality

I thought it's quite accurate, but I hybridized with yours and added my own take on it:

Se - experiencing
Si - remembering
Ne - exploring
Ni - interpreting
Te - optimizing
Ti - deconstructing
Fe - harmonizing
Fi - appraising (evaluating)


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Ne-there's-so-much-more-than-one-word-to-be-told-here
> Se-there's-more-than-one-word-to-be-added-here
> Si-it's-more-than-one-word-to-me
> Ni-there's-more-than-one-word-I-sense-about-this
> ...




LOL, love it.


----------



## ReturnOfSaturn (Apr 4, 2015)

Just did a freestyle word association:

Se - Agile 
Si - Haunting
Ne - Tangent
Ni - Mystic 
Te - Compartment 
Ti - Logic 
Fe - Nurture 
Fi - Selfish


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Se - money
Si - info
Ne - maybe
Ni - more
Te - look
Ti - interpret
Fe - listen 
Fi - understand

Your explanations seem much better than what I try to come up with


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

jkp said:


> Se - money


....


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Ne- prospecting
Ni- intuiting*

Ti- expertise
Te- efficiency

Si- perfecting
Se- performing

Fe- harmonizing
Fi- idealizing


*at first I wanted to call this "common sense," but that's more than two words. Intuiting is by no means wrong, but Ne is also intuiting. So. :/ And then I thought, . .. okay... common sense is kind of like "competency" but then I decided any of the functions could lead to competency in any area. And so then I was like... but what is a word that means "achieving understanding and competency abnormally quickly?" and I couldn't think of anything. Maybe "insightful" would work better here. I don't think that would be bad. Intuiting is also not bad, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

emberfly said:


> Ne- prospecting
> Ni- intuiting*
> 
> Ti- expertise
> ...


I think you're really on to something here. Your interpretations of T and F are spot on.

You inspired me to crosspolinate again.

Ne - prospecting
Ni - interpreting

Fe - harmonizing
Fi - idealizing

Te - achieving
Ti - improving

Se - attending
Si - recollecting


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Fe: Group
Fi: Personal
Te: Efficient 
Ti: Disprove 
Se: World
Si: Sensation
Ne: Connection
Ni: Dream


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Ti - Persnickety
Te - Obvious

Si - Stuck
Se - Dumb

Ni - Vegetating
Ne - Sloppy

Fi - Hurt
Fe - Exaggerated

There are already pretty good ones people did, so i decided i wouldn't do a serious one.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's my two cents. 

Ni - Realizing
Ne - Creating

Si - Maintaining 
Se - Experiencing

Ti - Analyzing
Te -Enabling 

Fi - Rebelling
Fe - Connecting


----------



## rebecaaalol (Apr 14, 2015)

Ne - Innovation
Ni - Vision

Se - Experience
Si - Reflection

Fe - Community
Fi - Individual

Te - Explain
Ti - Understand


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Ne- possibility 
Ni- envisioning 
Se-physicality 
Si-impression
Fe-kindness
Fi-authenticity 
Te-efficiency
Ti-accuracy


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Ne: Creative
Ni: Insightful

Se: Adventurous
Si: Analytical

Fe: Caring
Fi: Loyal

Te: Determined
Ti: Philosophical


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Ne= Correlation
Ni= Speculation

Se= Explorer
Si= Cautious

Te= Empiricism
Ti= Rationalism 

Fe= Community
Fi= Individuality


----------



## Treat me like Im human (Dec 20, 2015)

Ti: Intelligent
Fe: Self-absorbed
Ni: Humane
Se: Animalistic
Si: Conforming
Ne: Autonomic 
Te: Rigid
Fi: Flowing


----------



## Destroyer of Expectations (Nov 13, 2015)

Ne- Possibility
Ni- Realizing
Se- Observing
Si- Archive
Te- Efficiency
Ti- Analyzing
Fe- Resonance
Fi- Values


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Ne - Exploration
Ni - Interpretation
Si - Impression
Se - Impact
Fe - Mutual
Fi - Individual
Te - Efficient
Ti - Consistent


----------



## CalmTachycardia (Dec 16, 2015)

Ne - ADHD
Ni - Framework
Se - World
Si - Inside
Fi - Morals
Fe - Empathy


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Ni = Perceptiveness
Ne = Exploration
Si = Consistency
Se = Experience
Ti = Impersonal
Te = Standardization
Fi = Intimacy 
Fe = Harmonization


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

Fi: Authentic
Te: Conforming

Ti: Reasoning
Fe: Harmonizing

Si: Grounded
Ne: Open

Ni: Envisioning
Se: Experiencing


----------

